# Compact frame?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

are fuji frames compact?
i have an 08' fuji team...
also... what does a compact frame mean? lol...


----------



## sscooterguy (Jun 20, 2008)

First question, no, I think only Fuji's sport level bike (named Newest) has compact frame geometry from looking at the bikes.

Second question, compact frames have downward sloping top tubes, which lowers the stand over height (not a big deal actually). Also theoretically they have a lower center of gravity. In GENERAL, traditional geometry frames have longer wheelbases and are designed for more comfort and stability. Supposedly they are easier to make and allow for wider range of sizing which is maybe why many companies have decided to make all compact geometry bikes. 

Having said that, traditional geometry bikes with horizontal top tubes can and are designed for aggressive riding and compact frames for comfort etc. Otherwise, no big difference.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Team bikes are not compact frames. The Newest series and the CCR/SL1 series have compact geometries.

When sizing the CCR/SL1 the sizing might be a 53, but the top tube actually measures around 56cm. A 55cm bike has a top tube around 58cm.

But the Team series bikes have what I will call standard measurements. A 58cm bike has a top tube of 58cm.


----------

